# Here is a "must read" post



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?id=206


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

bump for a great article! Thx, Klaus.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

:thumb: Very good article.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Thanks, Klaus.


----------



## honeyfree (Dec 13, 2012)

No one person can save all the species at risk but each one of us can save at least one.


----------

